# Tyre garages Malaga region



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi guys n gals

The ol' man has been struck down with a chest infection (and to be fair, even though he is male, he does get these things bad so can't even take the rise out of him for making it appear worse than it is!) 

Anyway, he managed to get 2 flat tyres on our little van the other day and now he has been incapacitated, I will need to attempt to get them fixed. Our friend is coming up tomorrow so I will see if he'll get them off the van for me and throw them in the other van so I can go and get them sorted, but the question is can anybody recommend a decent tyre place?

We are in Almogia so anywhere between Puerto De La Torre and Fuengirola if you can. My Spanish is rubbish (but I can get by) so if poss please take that into account! 

It's a good job he is not the DIY'er of this partnership - I have put all the wardrobes up since yesterday and just finished putting the doors on as well as cleaning all the kennels and the usual rounds x 2 - poor sod has just about managed to deliver 1 cat and pick up 2 dogs today and he's pretty much passed out with exhaustion!


----------

